# Something Wrong At South Carolina Walmarts or Every Thing Is Orange



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 7, 2019)

After several trips to various Walmarts in the Great State of South Carolina I noticed many,many people wearing orange...........same thing at CVS AND Bi-LO. It was like that every where I went today. Perplexing it was till I remembered that today them Tigers from Clemson are going to beat the brakes off them boys from Alabama. Go Tigers.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 7, 2019)

might be them spray on tans


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 8, 2019)

Anybody, but Alabama! They are the New England Patriots of college football.


----------



## grime5 (Feb 16, 2019)

them orange uniforms are for pick up  they bring groceries to your car.my wife does this a lot got to go tomorrow


----------

